# Breakin' in the skiff!



## Bissell

started out the morning in my new 'noe with my bud zach, launched at the landings in the north IR and headed about a mile south, poled into a school of fish right away that were slammin a top water but just couldnt get it, so we shot accross the river behind some islands and found another school right away (its about 10AM by now) so i poled zach up on this school and he had an instant hook up, so i jumped down off the platform to get ready to land the fish and saw the school holding right off the bow! so wat does any excited fisherman do?   i grabbed a rod and made a cast! Boom! another red on! the north river has alot of schools of fish, some schools are more picky than others but they are there, which is good, but here are some pics of the new boat and the fish of the day




























And zach with the double pic(his is the small one) ;D


----------



## mark_gardner

those are nice fish man  [smiley=1-beer.gif] you definitely know how to break a boat in the right way , well done


----------



## phishphood

> those are  nice fish man  [smiley=1-beer.gif] you definitely know how to break a boat in the right way , well done


 X2


----------



## Flyline

great job! how's your gheenoe working out with you? stable yet? ;D


----------



## Bissell

its better than i expected with stability, but zach needs to get his sea legs ;D


----------



## Yoreese

Glad to see you caught fish, we saw many fish but most of them had lock jaw!! Seems they may have been fished hard and weren't in the mood.


----------



## hoser3

Well done, Nice noe what Hp are you running???


----------



## HaMm3r

The first two of many more that boat will put you on, I'm sure. Congrats on the inaugural slimies. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Bissell

I got a 9.9 hangin on her now, id love to find a 15 yama to drop on it, it doesnt really seem to get on plain, more of a plow lol, but i think adding trim tabs might help, saturday when i go out im going to addjust the trim on the motor, full speed the nose rides a little higher than i had expected and seems to push water out of the side about where the center box is, can anyone help? this is my first NMZ so that might be normal for all i konw, but thanks for all the good words guys


----------



## HaMm3r

> full speed the nose rides a little higher than i had expected and seems to push water out of the side about where the center box is, can anyone help?


Sounds about right, but you may want to play with your trim settings to bright the nose down. Trim tabs or a hydrofoil can also make a big difference in how she rides.

Here's mine running WOT, so you can compare.
[media]http://farscape1.dyndns.org:8080/gheenoe/OverheadWOT.SWF[/media]


----------



## Bissell

that about wat it looks like, wat is WOT lol
and i think the foil would be alot of help, if i have a foil would tabs help too or would it be best with one or the other?


----------



## HaMm3r

> that about wat it looks like, wat is WOT lol
> and i think the foil would be alot of help, if i have a foil would tabs help too or would it be best with one or the other?


WOT = Wide Open Throttle

Only my opinion, which is practically worthless, but there isn't any reason to do tabs and a hydrofoil. If your bow is riding that high, there's something else wrong.


----------



## Bissell

ok well i will make sure to play with the trim to see wats best, i mean the bow isnt like really high, like i said this is my first NMZ, im used to riding in an 18 ft flats n bay going alot faster and the boat riding level


----------



## Yoreese

> that about wat it looks like, wat is WOT lol
> and i think the foil would be alot of help, if i have a foil would tabs help too or would it be best with one or the other?
> 
> 
> 
> WOT = Wide Open Throttle
> 
> Only my opinion, which is practically worthless, but there isn't any reason to do tabs and a hydrofoil. If your bow is riding that high, there's something else wrong.
Click to expand...


I agree these little boats don't need tabs, you just need to adjust some weight in the boat and maybe the motor trim. Adding a hydrofoil will keep the boat from squatting when you hammer the throttle but they spray water everywhere behind the transom. I am currently running one as it came on my new boat and it works but does get you wet sometimes. Just my .02


----------



## Bissell

alright, ill have to get one and see how it works, off topic... how would you suggest mounting a bildge pump? the floor is so think back there i dont wanna screw it down, and ill live with water in the boat befor i thro bolt it, any ideas there?


----------



## mark_gardner

> alright, ill have to get one and see how it works, off topic... how would you suggest mounting a bildge pump? the floor is so think back there i dont wanna screw it down, and ill live with water in the boat befor i thro bolt it, any ideas there?


i glued one down with some 5200 and still holding today, no screw holes in the floor


----------



## Bissell

soounds great! thats exactly wat i was lookin for lol i dont konw why i didnt think of that 
ok one more thing :
any ideas on a radio(batt. power) that has a gimble mount?
id like to have toons but dont want to deal with speakers and everything, id rather have a boom box mounted to the bottom of my platform..


----------



## Flyline

If u put any weight forward to the bow then it will help some but....I gotta disagree with guys about tabs and foil.

I have a TSG adjustable trim tabs on my gheenoe 15.4 NMZ and totally love this product. This adjustable trim tabs can adjusted anytime on the water up or down by using 9/16 wrench.

When I go skinny then I can trim tabs all the way down and jack my motor all the way up then I can jump on plane in skinny water without squatting, keep the bow down while on plane, tabs helps the water channel higher to the propeller to run skinnier water.

My NMZ gets on plane a lot quicker, very little bow rise, and a lot more stable on the water when running wide open.

I have a bob's caviation plate on my merc 15hp 2-stroke to keep the water around the propeller and also jump on plane quick.

I really love how my NMZ setup with adjustable trim tabs because the man TomC makes the great products!

Www.tsgcustom.com


----------



## gnuraider

> alright, ill have to get one and see how it works, off topic... how would you suggest mounting a bildge pump? the floor is so think back there i dont wanna screw it down, and ill live with water in the boat befor i thro bolt it, any ideas there?
> 
> 
> 
> i glued one down with some 5200 and still holding today, no screw holes in the floor
Click to expand...

I also mounted my bilge pump this way and it works great.

As far as a radio goes, I am in the midst of an installation on my Gheenoe Classic. I am using the Dual Marine combo. Just a basic marine stereo, waterproof gimball mounted box for the reciever and I'll be mounting the speakers in the rear bench seat.

Tico had 2 or 3 different set-ups for his tunes...everything from the yellow boombox strapped to the poling platform to a custom battery box all-in-on setup. Maybe he will come along a post some pics.

I am mounting my stereo/gimball mount vertically behind the rear bench in the bilge/gas tank area. This is not ideal for access to the stereo, but it made the installation nice and clean. My battery is under the rear bench and the speakers will be mounted on the face of the rear bench so all the wiring is concealed under the bench.

The decks on your NMZ give you a few more options for an installation.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## mark_gardner

heres what i'm doing for tunes right now till something better comes along   ;D
ok, sorry :-[ cant seem to find the picture [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## Bissell

yea i had that same idea for tunes.... ;D


----------



## paint it black

I have also seen where someone on here epoxied some bolts to the floor facing upward and put the nuts ontop of the bilge pump. This way the pump is replaceable if need be.


----------



## Yoreese

3M 5200 the plastic base to the hull


----------



## Bissell

alright guys, i got the 5200 part ;D 
new subject is tunes :


----------



## paint it black

> alright guys, i got the 5200 part ;D
> new subject is tunes   :


iPhone with an otterbox case and headphones. lol


----------



## Yoreese

> alright guys, i got the 5200 part ;D
> new subject is tunes   :


Tunes? You don't need no stinking tunes!!! Do you have a Ski Nautique or something?????? ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Bissell

hey man, maybe i like to cruise and jam alright ;D


----------



## HighSide25

> alright guys, i got the 5200 part ;D
> new subject is tunes   :
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone with an otterbox case and headphones. lol
Click to expand...

 x2, i use my sprint instinct which has a built in mp3 player or pandora, put it in a plastic drybag and its good to go....

mind you, i cant hear it when im running on plane, but when im fishing, aint nothing better to jamming out to some marley, buffet, or chesney

the cell phone speaker works good, but on 15-25 mile trips, a pair of ear buds fixes things right up


----------



## Bissell

bidgle is mounted!
wiring will be next week lol


----------



## mark_gardner

lets see if this works   ;D


----------



## Bissell

i saw that in lowes and started brain storming, till my boss yelled at me that it was time to go cuz we had work to do 
but i think i could work something out with that


----------



## matthew

CHECK THIS OUT MAN! 

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10668&highlight=music


----------

